

Why no internet, Boston? - arthurgibson
http://blog.embed.ly/why-no-internetz-boston

======
devicenull
So now it's the city's job to run cable for the private businesses that
provide internet? Because that's what this part seems to say to me:

    
    
      Our initial excitement was quickly lost when he mentioned there was actually a draft construction plan in front of Boston officials. The plan is an estimated $60,000 in cost, that no one seems to want to agree on, with neither the City of Boston nor Comcast assuming any responsibility for this projects completion.

~~~
arthurgibson
In general the city should make it easier or negotiate to get better internet
available for businesses. We pay taxes and thats what we need. I'm sure a
permit to do the work is not cheap.

